# Some great pics by Steve Eastwood



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Just browsing the net last night and came across these great pics...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice,

Particularly like the Mustang in the 2nd pic:clap:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice pics, Especially like the Type 2 inspired one, But a Samba should have lots of windows...


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

the barracuda looks awesome

reminds me of the chip foose drawings from the overhaulin show


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the mustang


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll take the VW Van :thumbsup:


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

Those drawings are awesome, it just kinda sucks that the r34 and z33 have the weird proportions where as the muscle cars don't


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Mustang was my fave too :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosmic (Oct 15, 2006)

inFOCUS said:


> the barracuda looks awesome
> 
> reminds me of the chip foose drawings from the overhaulin show


Just a quick question, they have Overnhaulin' in the U.K.? 
It is great show with many talents involved.


----------

